# Hertz To Add Nissan Leaf To Fleet In Early 2011



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Starting in 2011, Hertz will add the Nissan Leaf electric vehicle to its fleet, after the car is released to the general public in late 2010. "We expect to have the car available in select American cities next year," Hertz Spokeswoman Paula Rivera told the New York Times. "We're in the process of finalizing the list."

Rivera also said that areas where demand for an EV is high, such as California, could get priority allocation of the Leaf. "Realistically, we look at high-demand location — where the consumer base is asking for them," Rivera said. "When we introduced the Toyota Prius, California was one of the hot locations, and we're anticipating something similar with the Leaf."

The Leaf may also appear at Connect by Hertz car-charing locations in some major cities. Connect operates in places like New York, Boston, Washington D.C., London, Paris, Madrid and Berlin, all major urban centers that are ideal for an electric vehicle. Rival firm Zipcar has already introduced plug-in vehicles to its London fleet.

More: *Hertz To Add Nissan Leaf To Fleet In Early 2011* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## toovo1985 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yet another good partner for Nissan and for the launch of the Leaf! 
Things are looking good for Nissan, they are on a role. Let's wait and see the results


----------

